# Wiring of front door speakers - wire colours?



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Does any one know of a TT wiring diagram accessible on the net?

I am particularly interested in the colour of the positive and negative wires in the front door going to the speakers. The two wires are green with a black stripe and just all black. Can anyone confirm which is the positive (I assumed it was the green/black wire), as there are no markings on the speakers to show which is the positive terminal.


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Still looking for an answer, if anybody knows your help would be appreciated.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

pjmedlam said:


> Does any one know of a TT wiring diagram accessible on the net?
> 
> I am particularly interested in the colour of the positive and negative wires in the front door going to the speakers. The two wires are green with a black stripe and just all black. Can anyone confirm which is the positive (I assumed it was the green/black wire), as there are no markings on the speakers to show which is the positive terminal.


Can you not tell from the way they were connected to the original speaker? Normally one spade connector is larger than the other...

If I recall correctly, as long as both speakers are connected the same, it makes little difference. If you connect them differently the speakers are just out of phase so one pumps in while the other pulls out (if you know what I mean!).

Cheers

rich


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

pjmedlam said:


> Does any one know of a TT wiring diagram accessible on the net?
> 
> I am particularly interested in the colour of the positive and negative wires in the front door going to the speakers. The two wires are green with a black stripe and just all black. Can anyone confirm which is the positive (I assumed it was the green/black wire), as there are no markings on the speakers to show which is the positive terminal.


The wiring colours do not seem to match up with the wiring diagrams I have, however, pin 1 on the connector in the A-pillar is + (red/white), pin 5 is - (brown). I would have thought, although the colours are different, that the green/black was the +ve.


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

I have enclosed 4 photos below.

The first photo is the existing door speaker, you can see the green/black and the all black wires connecting to the speaker, the connection to the tweeter is hidden under the foam sheet to the top right. The wires connect to the woofer using a plastic connector not to spade connection on a normal speaker.. Both soldered connections on the speaker body are of identical size, there are no marking on the speaker to indicate which is positive or negative. Chip_iTT as I remember at the connector the pin 1 red/white lead from the A pillar does connect to the green & black wire to the speaker and the pin 5 brown lead from the A pillar does connect to the black lead to the speaker so looks like I guessed right. The feed to the OEM tweeter just connects in parallel with the woofer at the main connection block via a electrical device that is incased in plastic (Iâ€™m guessing this device is some sort of crude filter acting as a crossover)..

The second photo shows near the end of my install of new woofer and tweeter. The cross-over is just about to be mounted behind the protective foam cover to inside of the right of the door panel on the photo.

The reason it all has to be in phase is that I have replacement rear speakers as well. My Concert 2 is connected via its front and rear line outs to a high power Alpine amp. The amp then drives the replacement rear speakers via new dedicated cables, but the speaker level feed to the new replacement front speakers is taken back to the back of the Concert 2 and routed through the existing Audi wiring until it gets to the connector block in the door. From then there it is the new wiring to the crossover and speakers that you see in the second photo. Its just me being lazy and not wanting to run new wiring through to the doors from the car. The front and rear speakers need to be in phase, thus the front speakers have to be connected the right way around.

Note no speaker adapter required for front speakers, donâ€™t lead Autoleads or your audio fitters tell you otherwise. An adapter is however required for the rear speakers. See photos 3 and 4 for before and after. The plastic mount behind the Audi speaker is part of the speaker housing and cannot be separated from the speaker and reused. Therefore an Autoleads adapter is required behind the new speaker to mimic the shape of the original Audi speaker mount.

All this is a non BOSE original set up by the way


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG finally! I have been searching and searching for something about the non-bose set up and if I need adapters for the door speakers! Thank you whoever you are!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> OMG finally! I have been searching and searching for something about the non-bose set up and if I need adapters for the door speakers! Thank you whoever you are!
> 
> J
> xx


 WOW! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
_
Is this a first for The Forum?_

Someone actually finding the answer themselves using The Forum search facility and not starting yet another thread! 
And saying "thank you" too.

Well done Jess. _It was worth you getting out of bed this afternoon. Eventually!_


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sarcasm Skeee? Surely not?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I won't repeat what I said.......

J
Xx


----------

